# constipation



## massaman (May 25, 2009)

one of my mantids i think needs a mantis size something because of its constipation and its feces seems to be strung out like christmas beads and seems it reoccures more often i think either after feeding or something i think it changed her behavior or something!


----------



## Rick (May 25, 2009)

Had it happen. Usually means something is off but nobody knows for sure. Try changing diet and giving more water.


----------



## agent A (May 31, 2009)

My creobroter got constipated, but when it shed its skin, the poop came with it. I usually use a small paintbrush to remove poop if the insect is constipated.


----------



## jameslongo (Jun 1, 2009)

agent A said:


> My creobroter got constipated, but when it shed its skin, the poop came with it. I usually use a small paintbrush to remove poop if the insect is constipated.


Constipation is an irregular blockage of the bowels. You're shoving a paintbrush up your mantids bum? I don't think your mantid's constipated, it just needs some potty-training :lol:


----------

